# Retrieving data.

## todd93

Hello, I have run into a small problem, not a very serious one, but a slight one. A few months ago, my old machine stopped booting into the Gentoo kernel, I can't remember the exact error, but it just wouldn't boot. I know that the disk itself is fine. Due to the fact that the machine was very old, I built a new one, and now I am trying to retrieve the data off of the Gentoo disk in my other machine before I format it and use it for something else. I know that it won't mount in an external enclosure properly. Only the /boot partition mounts, but not the "/" partition. I was wondering if there is a way to mount it in an external enclosure? Or would I be better off booting a live CD and mounting the partitions from there, and moving the data to an ex. HD?

As it stands right now, I know the data is safe, so I'm not in a huge hurry, I just need to find the best possible route to retrieve it.

I appreciate any input I can get.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## John R. Graham

It's possible that you don't have the proper filesystem support in your new system's kernel to mount your old system's partition.  In any case, you need to provide explicit error messages in order for us to diagnose further.

- John

----------

## todd93

 *john_r_graham wrote:*   

> It's possible that you don't have the proper filesystem support in your new system's kernel to mount your old system's partition.  In any case, you need to provide explicit error messages in order for us to diagnose further.
> 
> - John

 

John,

Thanks for the reply, the error is as follows:

This is a 200 GB disk, it mounts 106.9 MB (/boot partition) and gives me a warning box.

When I click details in the warning box it says:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc3,   missing codepage or helper program, or other error   In some cases useful info is found in syslog -try   dmesg|tail or so

 

dmesg|tail output:

```

 dmesg|tail

[345397.106023] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

[345397.106026] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

[345397.106027] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[345397.108090] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[345397.108092]  sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3

[345397.133581] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

[345397.133583] sd 29:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

[345397.333287] EXT3-fs error (device sdc3): ext3_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 256 not in group (block 33188)!

[345397.333656] EXT3-fs: group descriptors corrupted!

[345397.347905] EXT2-fs warning: mounting unchecked fs, running e2fsck is recommended
```

Now I'm getting another error box that says the following:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Unable to mount 203.3 GB Media
> 
> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)

 

Thanks for any help that can be provided!

Todd

----------

## NathanZachary

Firstly, please try booting up the SystemRescueCD into the live environment, and try mounting /.  Post any error messages (if any) that you receive, and we can narrow down the problem.

----------

## todd93

 *NathanZachary wrote:*   

> Firstly, please try booting up the SystemRescueCD into the live environment, and try mounting /.  Post any error messages (if any) that you receive, and we can narrow down the problem.

 

Ok, I can do, but I will have to have a little time, I have to replace the PSU in the old machine before it will boot.

Thanks

Todd

----------

## NathanZachary

No problem at all.  Just let us know how things progress, and we will help you through the process.  :Smile: 

----------

